# Finger burns! From gliding finger holding measure tape to cut drywall



## Kingomarz (Dec 14, 2018)

Need help! Any ideas or tips as to what can protect my finger from the burn! The fast I cut the sheatrock the more it burns and I don’t want to go slower. Anything besides 3m medical cloth tape cause that burns off pretty quickly no matter how much you wrap you finger with it


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Kingomarz said:


> Need help! Any ideas or tips as to what can protect my finger from the burn! The fast I cut the sheatrock the more it burns and I don’t want to go slower. Anything besides 3m medical cloth tape cause that burns off pretty quickly no matter how much you wrap you finger with it


Perhaps you are putting too much pressure on the edge of the sheetrock? Learn to relax GRASSHOPPER. Be one with the drywall. Silent as one hand clapping. Wax on, Wax off.


----------



## Mark in Montreal (Aug 29, 2016)

Electrical tape. Great when using glass mat products. Also it is the best first aid kit in construction.


----------



## Drywallingmylifeaway (Aug 15, 2019)

I've found hockey tape works great for me and it doesn't over tighten like electrical.


----------

